# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا > حرفه ای: برنامه نویس جهت تغییر ظاهر یک اپلیکیشن با پرداخت هزینه

## hasht.rood

با سلام
یه سیستم تاکسی اینترنتی داریم که میخواییم ظاهر اپلیکیشن رو شیک و تغییر بدیم و درگاه زرین پال رو بهش اضافه کنیم
اپلیکیشن با جاوا و اندروید استودیو نوشته شده
سمت سرور هم نود جی اس هست
دوستانی که توانایی انجامش رو دارن پی ام بدن
تلگرام من: @Beefire
قیمت نجومی هم ندین خواهشا

----------

